# Tips for Shooting the WRP?



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got my Saunders WRP in the mail today from my new buddy Alistaire from across the pond. I took a handful of shots with it and it's pretty awesome, very fast!
But it's a little different in terms of aiming from anything else I've ever shot. I went about 2 for 10 from 40ft on my first attempt. Obviously the main thing is to practice alot, but does anyone have some pointers for shooting these? I typically shoot gangsta (4 life!) style, aiming down the bands like Bill Hays and Smitty taught me, but if another way really works better on this particular sling I'd at least give it a try.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey MJ ,the man to ask on that frame would be Bill Herriman (Tex Shooter) Send him a PM or e-mail when you can. He's deadly with it. Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I knew Tex was a big fan of the frame, I figured if he didn't see this post I'd PM him.
Thanks!


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello M-J,

I typically use a corner of mouth archery anchor point, hold it gangster-style, and aim using the top of the fork. I put a bead of hot glue to be the front sight. For me, pulling with left, holding with right, the bead is on the farthest right edge (topside). I just don't see how the piper sight would ever work for me. Hope this helps.

Mesquitefork


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

MesquiteFork said:


> Hello M-J,
> 
> I typically use a corner of mouth archery anchor point, hold it gangster-style, and aim using the top of the fork. I put a bead of hot glue to be the front sight. For me, pulling with left, holding with right, the bead is on the farthest right edge (topside). I just don't see how the piper sight would ever work for me. Hope this helps.
> 
> Mesquitefork


Thanks man!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's starting to come together.
Seems like the main thing is to stand _really_ sideways to the target. Going to put an aim mark on it tonight.
Lovin' the speed!


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

M-J,Glad to hear things are coming together for you. After struggling a bit myself, I found taping the arms open seems to help quite a bit too. I also shoot open hand, I do not grip the handle. If you shoot steel, I would recommend one of those armband magnet tool holders. I trimmed one and velcroed it to the forearm piece. Keeps my ammo readily accessible.These things give me the speed I want even with my short draw, holding hand is totally protected, and no handslaps to worry about.Take care,Mesquitefork


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Shoot Butterfly-style with that frame! Ziiiiiiing!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I know tex also uses white out to make "sights" with the top fork.


----------

